# Items from this past week



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

These are some of the things that I have been working on for this past week. All pictures have a few views of the same item. I have casted all of the blanks myself, except the circuit board blank.

The Navy Blue and Silver Acrylic are for the Cowboy colors. The Orange and White are for the Longhorns.


Comments Welcomed.

Thank You for looking.
Ramon


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job. Those razor will be a big hit. I got a few requests in for some but I'm waiting on the silver casts so I can use different heads. The razor sets (razor, brush and stands) go around $200.00-$350.00, so don't sell yourself short on them.

You planning to do some shows?

The castings look nice, you using Mica pigments?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, Me and wife have been talking about it. I have been pretty busy making molds for my castings and I just finished setting my website up.

Yes, I am using Mica.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin' work R... Especially like those castings.. First time I've seen anyone do the razor thing..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Your site looks very well done. Congrats getting it setup and I wish you many sales.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - looks like you got sucked in pretty deep.


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nicely done. Great workmanship


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Those all look nice. Great job.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! those are all very nice. Thanks for posting. LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Man you sure have been busy!! The Razors are off the hook!! Great work on the casting!!!!


----------

